# Pecan Crusted Salmon With A Kahlua/Maple Glaze



## Erik (Dec 13, 2004)

I love to cook seafood, but I personally, don't care for eating it. Except for this recipe!!!!

Pecan Crusted Salmon with a Maple Glaze

SALMON RECIPE

(4) or more 6 oz. skinless Salmon Filets 
2 c. chopped pecans 
2 c. seasoned flour (Salt & Pepper will be great) 
2 c. eggwash (2 eggs,1 c. water, 1 c milk)
Prepare eggwash with above mesaurements. When I make this at home, I put each item in a aluminum pie pan, disposable, and easy clean up.

Preheat oven to 425 degrees.

Line up in a row: Salmon, then flour, then eggwash, then pecans, then platter to hold salmon. Then take each salmon filet, dredge each side in flour, dip in eggwash, then coat with pecans. Repeat each step for each salmon filet.

Heat a large sautee pan (something you can put into the oven)with 1 cup of oil in it over medium-high heat. When oil is up to temperature, place salmon fillets in pan and cook. In about 45 seconds turn filets over, and put pan in oven. Let cook for about 10 minutes until completely done. Salmon crust should be almost a golden brown when finished.

Maple Glaze Recipe:

1/2 c c. maple syrup

1/4 c. Kahlua

1/4 cup butter

1/4 c. brown sugar..

Melt butter, and heat kaluha together.Add maple syrup, brown sugar. Stir untill sugar is dissolved. Serve over salmon.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 16, 2004)

Ooooh, sounds great!  I do a pecan crusted either flounder or catfish, but your maple sauce sounds awesome!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow!  This sounds great!


----------

